# Metro D.C. PD Amends Uniform Policy for Sikh Officers



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

L.A. County Sheriff's Deputy Jasjit Singh successfully lobbied the Metropolitan (D.C.) Police Department to amend its uniform policy for Sikh officers. Photo: Jasjit Singh

The Metropolitan (D.C.) Police Department became the first major law enforcement agency in the country to allow Sikh Americans to maintain their articles of faith while serving as full-time officers.
Chief Cathy Lanier released a special order amending the uniform rules that she announced during a press conference today. The new policy, which was developed with the Sikh American Legal Defense and Education Fund (SALDEF), offer specific guidance on the accommodation of the Sikh articles of faith including beards and turbans.
"Making it clear that Sikh Americans may protect the nation's capital and may serve their community as full-time officers reflects the promise we made to have a police force that serves as a model for those around the world," said Chief Lanier. "It is important that all those who live in, work in, and visit the district see our values and commitment to the community in our officers."
Sikh Americans often face barriers to employment in public safety because of uniform policies that restrict their articles of faith, including uncut hair and turbans, according to Jasjit Singh, executive director of SALDEF.
"Due to this new policy, Sikh Americans have an equal opportunity to serve in the nation's capital," Singh said. "We encourage Sikh Americans to pursue careers with MPD, the first major police department to allow Sikh Americans to serve and protect their neighbors as full-time officers while maintaining their religious identity."
http://www.policemag.com/Channel/Pa...-Amends-Uniform-Policy-for-Sikh-Officers.aspx

I saw this as I was scrolling through news articles and thought it was a joke. It brings me back to a day of in-service where I peeked into the new 'college atmosphere' style academy class where they were screwing around and some were swinging their long pony tails.
This is the other end of the spectrum but change starts small. It's only a matter of time before we employ the freaks with the stretched out earlobes and nostrils.
You need to express yourself beyond the uniform? Find another line of work.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

I'm all for religious freedom... but it's a slippery slope when you start making allowances and accommodations for certain religious practices while on duty. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Do they get to carry their little swords too? Wait until someone takes it and ventilates them with it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

OMFG! What part of UNIform does the moron not get. Bad idea, bad precedent, useless fu#$.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

This has to be a joke.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

7MPOC said:


> This has to be a joke.


A very Sikh joke....


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm confused. The guy who lobbied to get the change is an LA County Deputy Sheriff, shown in uniform with turban, but DC Metro is the first "Major law enforcement agency" to allow the look? Last I checked, LA County is about as major as it gets for law enforcement.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are you kidding me? This country has gone nuts. Next it'll be "I'm Jewish-I'll wear a beanie, curly sideburns, and long beard with my uniform" or "i'm Catholic-I'll wear a white robe over my uniform with my Bible in my left and and gun in my right" . All this PC shit makes me sick....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im into Voodoo, does that mean I can kill chickens and goats at work?


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the UK


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

I think I'll become a Rastafarian, grow dreadlocks, and start hitting the bong in the cruiser between radio calls.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

^You'll look like some Boston cops Ive seen in uniform. Minus the bong of course


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

MaDuce said:


> Welcome to the UK


 Ridiculous


----------

